# strange behavior



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

My rat Pip had pups about a week ago before she had the babies she was very sweet and loved to cuddle but now that she has the babies it all changed she lets me touch the pups with no problems but she won't let me touch her? She is taking good care of her babies as far as I can tell but she been acting very strange running away and running into a corner and not wanting to be touched when before she was always at the front of the cage wanting treats and love its really weird to me is that normal? will she go back to being the same pip she was before?


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

Took for her babies to grow up a little more but she is back to the sweet pip I love. Even with me just cleaning her cage and the babies all running around she was standing at the door waiting for treats. Even when I was holding one of her babies she came over to check it out and she gladly excepted for me to pet her head/ears.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Its not surprising, when they have babies they have loads of hormones going through them and can get quite tense and struggle with things they didn't before. Some rats handle this better than others. Most of my mums are useually very relaxed but I still make a point of not invading the nest or handling the babies in front of them until the babies eyes are open, at this point they relax a lot more and have a lot less maternal drive.


----------

